# R33 gtst upgrade advice



## Pepev8 (Jan 11, 2021)

Does anyone have good advice on my r33
I'm running stage 1 through a chipped bell engineering ecu and the car is running good
But what I have laying around is a top mount manifold,550cc Injectors And a performance downpipe
I'm running a standard maf and standard turbo
What's the easiest way to get the car running well with the 550 injectors


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I've said this many times already - you need a new/better ECU


----------



## Richard Bell (Jun 29, 2001)

As above. You need to go to a standalone system and may aswell go for a map based ECU to save having to play around with AFM`s etc.


----------



## Pepev8 (Jan 11, 2021)

Ok thanks for advice
I've done a 0-60 test this evening and found the results bad 8.9.
The car feels good
No misfiring and pulls ok
Starting compression test
First cylinder is 150.But if they are all ok whats next
I'm looking at the turbo myself
Surely it's not your ecu richard


----------



## Pepev8 (Jan 11, 2021)

I did put my turbo through he'll and back in the summer but seemed to survive
No strange noises
I've got a manual boost controller but boost only reaches 0.5


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

at 1.2bar I was doing 450 bhp (ish) Standard IIRC is 0.8 bar


----------

